# Glen Rose TX Safari!



## Hardrock

Two of my favorites from the Texas safari. 
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2.


----------



## carlos91

the first is amazing the close up is so cool


----------



## Hardrock

Thanks!


----------



## Santa Gertrudis

Yeah man, that close up of the giraffe is rockin!


----------



## Rocky8

Hardrock said:


> Two of my favorites from the Texas safari.



What's 'Texas' about them...?


----------



## Diana G

nice shot of the Giraffe! He looks like he is smiling at you haha.


----------



## physi28

Rocky8 said:


> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorites from the Texas safari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Texas' about them...?
Click to expand...

is it may be a safari park, african animals in a nearly free surrounding?


----------



## Hardrock

physi28 said:


> Rocky8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardrock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorites from the Texas safari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's 'Texas' about them...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is it may be a safari park, african animals in a nearly free surrounding?
Click to expand...

 
Yes! Its a free roam animal safari in Texas. The only animals that dont have free roam are the cheetahs. 

Thanks everyone!


----------

